# ducks in a biskit



## papabearsr (Dec 26, 2011)

one of my new favorites 
I made these a few years back and every one enjoys them
you get some nice duck breast [or any game meat] cut in 1/2 inch cubes place in frying pan with Olive oil cook till done place on side on top of paper towel get out your Biscuit Pillsbury is what i like slice open the side just enough to put in your cooked meat pinch closed place on cookie tray following directions on package cook till done top of biscuit should be golden brown then wrap in aluminum when you get to your hunting spot and hungerjust place them in a pan on low heat till nice and warm I all so bring a can of gray for dipping Enjoy 
Papabear


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

sounds good. Thanks


----------

